# My First Olympic Routine!



## kenwood (Apr 25, 2006)

ok heres yesterdays olympic workout:* 4-24-06*

*Day 1: 70%  weight x reps

Power Snatch:65x3,65x3,65x3,65x3,65x3

Drop Snatch:45x2,,55x2,55x2,65x2,65x2-harder than it looked lol

Snatch Pull:65x2,85x2,85x2,85x2,85x2

Benchpress:165x2,165x2,165x2,165x2,175x2--uppin the weight to 195-200

Overheadpress:45x8,65x8,65x10

Chinups:bwx10,bwx10,bwx8...gonna do em weighted next time*

My first Olympic routine and the 1st day!...like i said i maxed on bench so i will have to up the weight to 195-200(70%)...the weight on everything will go up fast.


----------



## kenwood (Apr 25, 2006)

*4-25-06*

5min. of HIIT

1 min. warmup and 1 min cooldown then 2scoops of muscle milk

just starting HIIT


----------



## GFR (Apr 25, 2006)

Good shit.....keep it up kid


----------



## MyK (Apr 25, 2006)

PARTY ON! SON!


----------



## kenwood (Apr 26, 2006)

*4-26-06*

Day 2

*Power cleans:95x3,115x3,115x3,115x3,115x3

Jerks Off Rack(split):95x2,95x3,135x3,135x3,135x3

Clean Pulls:95x3,95x3,95x3,95x3,95x3

Incline db press:20x10,50x10-easy

rows:95x10,95x10-easy*

hmmm...workout was ok


----------



## kenwood (Apr 26, 2006)

this will be my boxing journal too...i will post my boxing etc stuff time to time


----------

